# The Inspirational MK1 TT Thread



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello chaps,

I thought I would give this a go, it has worked on other forums I use quite well and hopefully the same will happen here.

The plan is to post photos of those TT's you have been lusting over recently, those TT's you have been getting inspiration and ideas from and hopefully we will have a thread full of fantastic looking cars.

So here we go.


































































































Hopefully that will get us going.

Post away!


----------



## Stuahnor (Dec 24, 2012)

This particular tt is inspiring me with my choice of wheels/stance


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

I posted that the other day in a wheel thread, was originally photo shopped by some one on here.

I know of a few 18x 9.5 ET30 sets for sale but I think they will be a bit too strong for the front of the TT, look ace though.


----------



## Stuahnor (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm looking at either some rota grids or some rota grid copies from rimstyle their in et44 and et38 so spacers are gonna be essential lol


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

For anyone thinking, about going spoilerless; DO IT!




Don't have xenons? Get them retrofitted, they're great!


Alternative to flat bottom steering wheels: (not mine hopefully)


Something "a bit" different (yes, they're both MK1, and I must admit that I love the white one):




Thinking about installing rear wiper? Definitely not!


Cheapest mod so far:


Luckily not mine:


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

Loving this one.....


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

nilrem said:


> Loving this one.....


Sorry for being offtopic; but if you want to see more, go to http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... car-quot-..

PS: 
I don't understand why would someone want to put all that work in a 180...


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

If that link is related to that black bonnet extension thanks a lot (on my phone at the mo so can't look). That front looks so "tough" I need one! Looks fantastic!


----------



## Stuahnor (Dec 24, 2012)

nilrem said:


> Loving this one.....


+1


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

My inspiration. ^^^. 

cheers.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sent from paul4281's iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Neb's car always was my inspiration ,simple ,clean, no stupid bodykits or bags


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

Cool thread. Makes me need the right wheels for mine even morel.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

kazinak said:


> Neb's car always was my inspiration ,simple ,clean, no stupid bodykits or bags


The absolute Bollocks for me 8) 8)


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Some pics with boser hoods and the TT from the first photo of this thread:

1.



























2.


















3.









4.
Difference between this one and other TTs with MK2 front conversion is, that this one still has it's original headlights (unlike the other 2 I posted in this thread) and it's also one of only 2 MK1s with motorised rear spoiler:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Tomm said:


> If that link is related to that black bonnet extension thanks a lot (on my phone at the mo so can't look). That front looks so "tough" I need one! Looks fantastic!


Very difficult to do as the bonnet is made of ali, think you will need another bonnet and a very good body shop. Oh and lots of cash.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

ian222 said:


> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> > If that link is related to that black bonnet extension thanks a lot (on my phone at the mo so can't look). That front looks so "tough" I need one! Looks fantastic!
> ...


I am a fabricator by trade which means I will be able to do all of the welding and most of the prep myself at work. The fact it is Ali and not steel does make it a little harder, but still achiveable.

Nothing lost, nothing gained.

That said I probably will mess it up :lol: There seems to be enough TT's breaking at the moment, has to be worth a crack though.


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Tomm said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Tomm said:
> ...


Just an advice; look for a damaged or bent bonnet, it will be way cheaper and you only needs the part that will cover bumper and headlights.


----------



## stewbieTT (Jun 23, 2012)

Really not keen on the mk2 bodged on fronts - mk1 has much purer lines so why make it uglier? Just buy a mk2 if you want one :evil:


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

My 2 favorite tt's...


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

>


This is right on so many levels!

19" speedlines look fantastic, Tailpipes are perfect and that spoiler extension (or different spoiler altogether) look perfect!

EDIT

Yeah, different spoiler, looks nice!


----------



## Riggasurf (Apr 22, 2012)

paul4281 said:


> download/file.php?id=23022&mode=view
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPad using Tapatalk


Is it just me or is that some sick camber


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Tomm said:


> >
> 
> 
> This is right on so many levels!
> ...


Cheers mate, wheels are on there way out soon.


----------



## 2F2F (Feb 2, 2013)

Awesome looking TT 



ian222 said:


> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> > >
> ...


----------



## Pete (Oct 7, 2010)

Not mine but always liked matbiggs TT, I think sometimes less is more and it works well with this one for sure.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Pete said:


> Not mine but always liked matbiggs TT, I think sometimes less is more and it works well with this one for sure.
> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1


thanks mate much appreciated, but its going to look completely different to this come Ultimate Dubs 2013.
you will only recognize it by the reg plate i guess.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

ian222 said:


> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> > >
> ...


Oh i didn't realise it was yours. what exhaust is that? How have you found the speedlines clerance wise? I guess they are running via an adapter?

Love the above TT on the Maybach wheels!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

It is a custom exhaust.

Speedlines fit fine as they are reps and are a mk1 tt fitment 5x100 et 35, quite rare.


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

Love the above TT on the Maybach wheels![/quote]

thanks mate : )


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

ian222 said:


> It is a custom exhaust.
> 
> Speedlines fit fine as they are reps and are a mk1 tt fitment 5x100 et 35, quite rare.


Never seen them in 5x100 before so they must be! The more I look at the exhaust the more I like it!



matbiggs said:


> Love the above TT on the Maybach wheels!


thanks mate : )[/quote]

There is something about it, other TT's on Maybach's I see the rears dont seem to sit as well as yours.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

ian222 said:


> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> > >
> ...


 oh no... [smiley=bigcry.gif] ...what you going to replace them with? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Its a toss up between 2, think I have decided though. I think a lot wont like it but I do so thats all that matters.


----------



## andrey92 (Apr 14, 2012)

Tomm said:


> I posted that the other day in a wheel thread, was originally photo shopped by some one on here.
> 
> I know of a few 18x 9.5 ET30 sets for sale but I think they will be a bit too strong for the front of the TT, look ace though.


what gearnob is that?


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Tomm said:


> I posted that the other day in a wheel thread, was originally photo shopped by some one on here.
> 
> I know of a few 18x 9.5 ET30 sets for sale but I think they will be a bit too strong for the front of the TT, look ace though.


Im flattered! Thats mine!

But this car is what got me started...


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

andrey92 said:


> Tomm said:
> 
> 
> > I posted that the other day in a wheel thread, was originally photo shopped by some one on here.
> ...


Dumb ass question. But that is a lovely looking car. What wheels are they?


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

few from my collection..


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

They are 18" Sportec Mono's


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

bluslc said:


> few from my collection..


Fantastic post! So many ideas from them.



bluslc said:


> few from my collection..


I am in love with this!


----------



## stewbieTT (Jun 23, 2012)

Matty! said:


> But this car is what got me started...


Now _that_ is my cup of tea - Glacier Blue?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Its a toss up between 2, think I have decided though. I think a lot wont like it but I do so thats all that matters.


Schmidts TH
Steve


----------



## Pete (Oct 7, 2010)

Like this colour.


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Tomm said:


> bluslc said:
> 
> 
> > few from my collection..
> ...


Is this on 15"s


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

stewbieTT said:


> Matty! said:
> 
> 
> > But this car is what got me started...
> ...


Yep Glacia Blue , it was modified to look like that by a mate of mine a few years ago , forum name mattyR


----------



## borjitta (Dec 13, 2012)

Few more from mine!









































































This is half of a TT but still looks perfect :lol: 









More...


----------



## borjitta (Dec 13, 2012)

nobody has more inspiration for our cars?


----------



## Beechin (Feb 15, 2013)

These are my inspirations at the moment.

A member on here's car love this tt

















One off eBay


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

1.









Anyone know what steering wheel this is?...looks like it keeps the oe airbag...i want one!


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

ades tt 180 said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy made it. Not one you can buy


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

It's custom... Closest you can get:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lederlenkrad-Aud ... 9169wt_969
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Leder-LENKRAD-Au ... 5017wt_969

More pics of that steering wheel while being made:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... t-../page3

EDIT:
Looks I was too slow :roll:


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hmmmm...i wonder how much it costs to get a wheel retrimmed?...i might get one made like it...gotta be cheaper than getting a mk2 one..


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

New seats getting fitted tomorrow watch this space for updates.


----------



## Pete (Oct 7, 2010)

oh so pretty


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Pete said:


> Like this colour.


I wish this car was still alive. Unfortunately it got totalled last year


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

ades tt 180 said:


> My 2 favorite tt's...


Ian's car is def one of my favs.



kazinak said:


> Neb's car always was my inspiration ,simple ,clean, no stupid bodykits or bags


Thanks


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

ades tt 180 said:


> My 2 favorite tt's...


The black one inspired me


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Some epic cars in here! 8)


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Mostly Air suspension me thinks 

Loving the rim collection


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

borjitta said:


> Few more from mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that baby blue one is absolutely beautiful !!


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Lambo doors!!


----------



## keithtd (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't know, you guys have got no taste! :lol:


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

keithtd said:


> I don't know, you guys have got no taste! :lol:


Saw one like that near the merry hill shopping centre...


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

Impossible to recover from the pink!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

borjitta said:


> Few more from mine!


Is it just me but cars this low just look like the suspension has collapsed


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Lol it's on air.

Quite humbled to see mine on its old brabus rims, Christ looks like a different car!!


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

conlechi said:


> stewbieTT said:
> 
> 
> > Matty! said:
> ...


I remember this car. Did a forum member called " TimG " own this car once?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

darylbenfield said:


> Lol it's on air.
> 
> Quite humbled to see mine on its old brabus rims, Christ looks like a different car!!


I know just cant see the point as I say just looks like the suspension has colapsed to me


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> > Lol it's on air.
> ...


Because scene ! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful Engine BUT a POXY DIP STICK AND TUBE LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Kprincess said:


> Beautiful Engine BUT a POXY DIP STICK AND TUBE LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


And a big hole in the block.
Steve


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Kprincess said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful Engine BUT a POXY DIP STICK AND TUBE LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


That's probably for people to see the internals right?.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I should think so dude. 8)


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

[/quote]I remember this car. Did a forum member called " TimG " own this car once?[/quote]

Yeah, it was owned by TimG on here. He sold it several years back


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

keithtd said:


> I don't know, you guys have got no taste! :lol:


 :arrow: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

Gorgeous [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

darylbenfield said:


> I should think so dude. 8)


 :roll:


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Bullys_special (Jul 17, 2013)

Great thread, keep em coming!


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

Most of the cars look like they have broken suspension, I know that is the the Idea to drop the car as low as possible but really not for me I'm more of a driver than a shower ooh year and I'm now 40 which makes me o;d


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Tomm said:


>


I love that this is static too


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

I absolutely love the broken suspension look ! ha
always wonder how people cope when their slammed so low on coilies

ill find out one day


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Tomm said:


>


By far my favourite TT 8)


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

shame not many roadster are in this thread


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Loving this one  Lois


----------

